# مطلوب مساعدة في عمل شبكة فايبر خارجية !!



## WENZ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اطلب مساعدتكم في عملية تصميم شبكة كيبل فايبر خارجية ، الكيبل المستخدم هو 12 كور سنجل مود ، سيتم التمديد خارجيا داخل مواسير pvc ، المطلوب التالي : 
1- ما هو عمق الترنش اللازم لكيبل الفايبر ؟
2- هل يمكن ان يتم استخدام نفس ترنش التمديدات الكهربائية لتوفير التكلفة في اعمال الحفر ؟ وكيف يتم ترتيب المواسير اذا كان ذلك ممكنا ؟
3- ما هي المسافة اللازمة لعمل غرف تفتيش او علب تجميع jbx /manholes /hand holes ؟ وكم مقاساتها ؟
3- في حالة تغيير مسار الكيبل ، هل يلزم عمل splice للكيبل وتوصيله بكيبل اخر ؟وعمل غرفة تفتيش ، وكم يجب ان يكون مقاسها ؟ ام يكتفى فقط بتركيب اكواع للماسورة لتغيير الاتجاه ؟؟

للعلم المسار من نقطة a الى نقطة لb يتخلله خمس تغييرات للمسار وذلك لظروف الموقع ، كل مسار تقريبا طوله لا يقل عن 300 متر .

ارجو المساعدة حيث انني اول مرة اتعامل مع كيبل الفايبر على الطبيعة و هو ليس بالسهل اطلاقا!!


----------

